# Nhà thầu chuyên thi công và  lắp máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp rẻ nhất HCM



## Thuanhailongvan (23/11/20)

*TỔNG ĐẠI LÝ VÀ CHUYÊN THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP UY TÍN NHẤT.*

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp là sản phẩm máy lạnh công nghiệp được người tiêu dùng sử dụng nhiều nhất cho những không gian có diện tích rộng, đông người cần làm mát nhanh như nhà xưởng, hội trường hay phòng họp lớn….
Những sự tiện lợi trong cách sử dụng, đảm bảo được lưu lượng làm mát sẽ tỏa đều căn phòng, bên cạnh đó là sự thỏa thích trong nét sáng tạo về mặt nạ thổi gió,... quả thật, sản phẩm sẽ là một lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất cho vị trí hệ thống lám mát còn trống.

+++ Xem thêm: tong-dai-ly-va-chuyen-thi-cong-may-lanh-am-tran-noi-ong-gio-cong-nghiep-uy-tin-nhat.html








_Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp được kết nối vào ống gió_



*VÌ SAO THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP LẠI ĐƯỢC ƯU TIÊN LỰA CHỌN?*

*Lý do đầu tiên khiến máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chiếm được tình cảm người dùng có lẽ phải kế đến phòng cách làm mát của nó.*

Sản phẩm _máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió ông nghiệp_ đặc biệt ở chỗ không có một hình dáng cụ thể dành cho mặt nạ thổi gió, mà tùy vào sở thích cá nhân, thiên hướng sáng tạo hình thù mà sẽ yêu cầu riêng với người thợ, thiết kế và lên ý tưởng. Vì vậy, mỗi không gian với mỗi người dùng khác nhau, sẽ cho ra một kiểu dáng của mặt nạ thổi gió khác nhau, mang lại nét độc lạ và đầy cảm hứng làm việc cho không gian.

*Tiếp đến là những đặc trưng riêng của sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp này:*



Sở hữu khả năng làm cho mát phòng có không gian lớn, lượng gió mát đồng đều hơn so mang máy treo tường.
Hoạt động ổn định liên tiếp mà những dòng máy lạnh treo tường như không làm cho được.
Quạt thổi của dàn lạnh bên trong với kích thước to hơn so với chiếc máy lạnh treo tường, tính ổn định của máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cao hơn, ít bị hư hỏng nhỏ nhặt.
Là dòng công nghiệp nên khi hoạt động sẽ phát ra tiếng ồn khá lớn, tuy nhiên lại không ảnh hưởng đến người dùng do đã được cách bởi 1 lớp trần.
Nên tham khảo: 




Nhà phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp giá rẻ nhất
Đại lý chính thức bán và thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp giá rẻ nhất







_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin 200.000BTU được chụp thực tế_


*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP NÊN LỰA CHỌN HÃNG NÀO?*

Các hãng máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp được ưa chuộng nhất thị trường hiện nay:


Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Trane 5.5hp - 20hp: 47.000.000đ - 132.300.0000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin 5.5hp - 20hp: 47.000.000đ - 132.300.0000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Reetech 10hp - 32hp: 66.000.000đ - 194.000.000đ


****Đâu mới là thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp mà bạn nên lựa chọn?*

Không thể nói chính xác đâu là thương hiệu mà bạn nên đầu tư thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp thì tốt nhất cho chủ đầu tư. Tùy thuộc vào sở thích, đặc điểm của không gian, tiến độ hoàn thành công trình và đặc biệt là điều kiện kinh tế của mỗi người thì mới chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp.

Vì thế, nếu bạn vẫn còn băn khoăn về bất kì một thương hiệu nào và cần được hỗ trợ tư vấn, hãy liên hệ nhanh chóng đến *Hotline 0909 787 022* để được Mr Hoàng giải đáp nhanh nhất nhé!

Nên xem thêm: 3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp.















_Hình ảnh máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp TRANE 200.000BTU được Hải Long Vân thi công cho nhà xưởng_



*ĐÂU LÀ TỔNG ĐẠI LÝ VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP UY TÍN NHẤT?*

Hải Long Vân với kinh nghiệm hơn 10 năm trong lĩnh vực điện lạnh tự tin là đơn vị và là tổng đại lý uy tín hàng đầu trong việc cung cấp và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp chính hãng, chuyên nghiệp với mức giá rẻ nhất. Chúng tôi đảm bảo sẽ mang đến sự hài lòng tuyệt đối cho khách hàng với đội ngũ kỹ thuật tay nghề tốt, chuyên môn cao cùng dịch vụ tư vấn tận tình, nhanh chóng.

Thứ nhất, *giá máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp* cam kết rẻ nhất thị trường. Thứ hai, đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp đã có kinh nghiệm trong 10 năm thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp. Cam kết mang đến cho bạn một không gian làm việc hoàn hảo nhất bằng toàn vẹn sự chuyên nghiệp và uy tín của Hải Long Vân. 







_Hình ảnh nhà xưởng được Hải Long Vân thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin 200.000BTU_








_Hình ảnh nhà xưởng được Hải Long Vân thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp TRANE 200.000BTU_



*KẾT LUẬN.*

Lưu ngay lại Hotline 0909 787 022 - Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn kịp thời các vấn đề nên lựa chọn_ thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp_ nào là tốt nhất, phù hợp nhất cho túi tiền và cả những không gian dự định của bạn. Bên cạnh đó, Mr Hoàng sẽ lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói nhanh chóng và dự toán chính xác chi phí cần để thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp chuẩn nhất.

Tại các khu vực quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thạnh, Bình Tân, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Nhà Bè, Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Bình Chánh, Cần Giờ, và các tỉnh lân cận như Đồng Nai, Bình Dương, Long An, Tiền Giang,... Hải Long Vân đều có mặt để kịp thời hỗ trợ bạn, vì thế, liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi khi bạn có nhu cầu nhé!
Nguồn link tham khảo:  Máy lạnh công nghiệp nên lựa chọn loại nào? Đại lý phân phối và thi công giá rẻ nhất?


----------

